# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آِیا میتوان دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو که نهایی بودن رو ترمیم کرد یا فقط دیپلم رو میشه ترمی

## sun2016

آِیا میتوان دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو که نهایی بودن رو ترمیم کرد یا فقط دیپلم رو میشه ترمیم کرد؟
 :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Mr Sky

*پیش رو نمیشه ...........5%بیشتر نیست....تازه به احتمال 86%تاثیر مثبته...پس 

.no problem*

----------


## adibsnay

قضیه سال سوم چه حوریه؟؟؟
چه طور میشه ترمیم کرد؟؟؟باید کجا رفت چیکار کرد

----------

